# This guy is offering VIP Benefits for Wyndham owners?



## lprstn (Sep 19, 2011)

This guy is offering VIP Benefits for Wyndham owners? Anyone know anything about this company?

http://www.timesharerenew.com/

So, can I save with Resale and still enjoy VIP benefits?

Now, the answer is yes! WinPointVIP* was developed for just this purpose. WinPointVIP* can provide ANY Wyndham owner with the points discounts, free upgrades and extended reservation windows that the Developer only provides at the Gold and Platinum level. And, unlike Wyndham VIP Benefits, it can be transferred if you sell your ownership. The primary VIP benefit that can be of extraordinary value is the Platinum benefit of getting both a 50% points discount AND free upgrade within 60 days of check in. This can result in a combined points discount of as high as 90%. Click on our Upgrades Tab to see the difference discounts and upgrades can make. Wyndham has done a good job of not overselling their points and if you are traveling off-peak then getting both the discount and upgrade is often a reality. Sometimes saving points isn’t the main concern and you just want to make sure you get where you want when you want. WinPointVIP* has a 13 month Advance Reservation Priority at Associate Locations as well as up to 14 months ARP* at Wyndham Resorts regardless of your own personal home resort.

Can WinPointVIP* be added to existing ownership?

Yes. You can add WinPointVIP* to your existing Wyndham ownership regardless if you bought from the developer or on the resale market. You could use this product to avoid making that additional expensive purchase necessary to reach Gold or Platinum through Wyndham. You also won’t pay any annual fees to maintain access to the additional points because you aren’t obligated to use, save or roll them. You just pay as you go. One advantage of having an existing Wyndham ownership in addition to WinPointVIP* is that you will have online access to see availability and can calculate discounts/upgrades live.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 19, 2011)

This is "how they do it" but I'm not sure exactly what they are saying.  



> How do you do it?
> 
> Timeshare Travel & Transfer LLC in Poynette, Wisconsin provides Wyndham Gold and Platinum owners with a Point Rental service that both offsets their maintenance fees and extends VIP benefits to other owners. Our point providers are not charged ANY UPFRONT FEES to participate. The primary advantages of this service are inside the 60-day discount window and outside the 10-month standard reservation window. Timeshare Owners should use their own non-VIP points during the standard reservation period. You only pay for the VIP points that you use each year and have no annual fees to maintain WinPointVIP*.


----------



## RissieJ (Sep 19, 2011)

I would contact Wyndham Owner Services and ask them about this comp because if Wyndham is offering 14 mo priority to or with this program then, they'll have some info on them..  if they (Wyn) never heard of them, well then I'd be concerned..


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 20, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> This is "how they do it" but I'm not sure exactly what they are saying.



IF it works, and I admit I can't quite follow the plan either, then it is yet another good reason NOT to pay the outrageous retail price required to be a VIP - just buy cheap resale for all your use except the true discounted periods offered by VIP - for that only, and only if what you want is actually available for the discount, use this no upfront cost system.  If it is what they seem to say that is a great way to get the best of both - low cost, resale ownership & VIP discounts IF they have them for your trip.  

If I was still an owner I'd at least find out what exactly they are doing & how much it ends up costing. Almost no matter what they want as their overhead it can't come close to what you'd be paying - upfront - to actually buy into VIP today.  That is a choice that shouldn't be in anyone's plans (unless you have plenty of money that you feel you'd be better off without for some reason).


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 20, 2011)

*Have to ask?*

Send them an email and ask.  Maybe they will get you a breakdown of their fees and explain how it works.

Or, maybe your emails will bounce, like mine did when I tried to inquire from two different email addy's / different ISP's.

A scam perhaps?  

Registered with GoDaddy.com on 09.09.2011 - admin contact aniasullivan@yahoo.com. Wisconsin corporation established 01.19.2011.  Stat agent M.D. Sullivan.  Contact phone numbers are all cell numbers, fax is a digital online faxing service provider.


----------



## antjmar (Sep 20, 2011)

seems like a scam, no contact name, website seem unprofessional.  Maybe they just charge you for your reservation at  "cost" but charge you a "vip membership fee" to get the perks. In a way similar to a mega renter.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 20, 2011)

It's just a rental service, if I am reading the paragraph correctly---not a way to add it to an existing account.

Remember, folks, there is no free lunch.


----------



## persia (Sep 20, 2011)

The page is odd, the guy is an old time timeshare reseller on Ebay.  Just sent an email.  Doesn't hurt to ask questions....



bnoble said:


> It's just a rental service, if I am reading the paragraph correctly---not a way to add it to an existing account.
> 
> Remember, folks, there is no free lunch.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 20, 2011)

> You also won’t pay any annual fees to maintain access to the additional points because you aren’t obligated to use, save or roll them. You just pay as you go.


Sure sounds like "rent points from Plat VIPs" to me.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 20, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Sure sounds like "rent points from Plat VIPs" to me.



That's exactly what I thought.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 20, 2011)

*AND* they sound like they will manage other peoples' GOLD amd PLATINUM accounts.


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 20, 2011)

Interested in how the OP found the site in the first place.  It's very new so theoretically it would take time to bubble up to the top in a Google search.  Unless of course there is some association.  Promote the marketing and increase hits but linking it to TUG where it would get an exponential number of hits in a very short time.

....  just saying.....


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2011)

lprstn has been a member since 2007 and has over 2,000 posts - I will vouch for her.

This is not the first time this company has been discussed on TUG, either.


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 20, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> lprstn has been a member since 2007 and has over 2,000 posts - I will vouch for her.
> 
> This is not the first time this company has been discussed on TUG, either.


Thanks Denise.  That's good to know.  I'll see if I can find the other discussion and link over.  But I'm still interested in how Iprstn found the site.  What search brought it up?

There is a LOT of mis-information on this company's website.  Almost rival's WYN's ability to twist a small truth into a huge distortion!


----------



## persia (Sep 20, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Sure sounds like "rent points from Plat VIPs" to me.



BINGO you got it.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 20, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Sure sounds like "rent points from Plat VIPs" to me.



Got this extract from the site listed above:

If you are a Wyndham Gold, Platinum or Presidential VIP owner and have excess 2011 or 2012 points then please consider becoming a Landlord Provider of WinPointVIP* benefits. 
No Upfront Fees – Ever! 
No Long Term Contracts 
One-Year Renewable Contracts at your option. 
Pays more than double Wyndham’s maintenance fee conversion rate. 
No Calendar Constraints – We work with all use years. 
No waiting to get paid. 
½ income paid with Guest Confirmation. 
Remaining income paid upon Guest check in. 
Electronic Rental Deposits available. 
We pay on Full points contracted.

This appears to be nothing more or less than a LLC that contracts with Gold and Platium members to pass on their VIP benifits to renters they locate.  Please note the contract involvement of the Gold and Platinum member and that they do not get paid until the guest confirmation is sent by the member and the balance when the guest checks in.  It does not appear to be any better than other providers of similar services except there appears that there is no profit potiential for the Wyndham member.  I am not even sure it would cover the maintance fees.  I did not find a listing with BBB for this firm.  Checked both there business name and their phone number.

The current Wyndham Members Directory shows the maintance fee conversion rate as .0021 cents per point.  If I did the math right, that would be about $2.10 per thousand points.  They apparently are suggesting you would get about .0042 per point or $4.20 per thousand points.  Note:  you provide the guest pass (if you go over your limit, that apparently is on your tab).

Just found the following on their site, please note the discounts through their program are not the same as the ones the VIP member has.  It states their discounts are based on inferior accomodations and upgrades.

"Your WinPointVIP* discount is based on the inferior accommodation and the upgrade is free".

The person running this firm called me back.  He rents points from VIP Owners at $4.50 per thousand or he will sell VIP Gold and Plantium account benifits with the timeshare(s) from the account.  I would never sell a timeshare with thoughs benifits knowing that Wyndham very well not honor that provision.  He said he gets his money from the difference on what he pays per thousand points and what he rents them for.


----------



## bamasteve (Sep 21, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> The current Wyndham Members Directory shows the maintance fee conversion rate as .0021 cents per point.  If I did the math right, that would be about $2.10 per thousand points.  They apparently are suggesting you would get about .0042 per point or $4.20 per thousand points.  Note:  you provide the guest pass (if you go over your limit, that apparently is on your tab).



$4.20 would only be good if you had cancelled points you couldn't use and needed to offload pretty quickly.  So far I've received higher rental rates through TUG and wyndhamowners.  But it is nice to have an additional option to rent points as a last resort.


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 21, 2011)

bamasteve said:


> ....option to rent points as a last resort.



As a VERY last resort.  There are other mega-renters that will do better than that for a VIP, especially if there are available GC's to be had.  Something to "shop" before signing the contract.


----------



## am1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes $4.20 is on the low end that Platinum owners should expect.  I would be quite happy renting unlimited points at that price.


----------



## timesharedollars (Sep 22, 2011)

He offers $4.75/1000 to Presidential Reserve owners, $4.50/1000 Platinum, $4.25/1000 to Gold, Pays 50% when guest pass is issued and the reminder upon check in.  Pays for all the points in the contract whether they get rented or not and the remainder can be rolled into RCI without penalty a few days before expiring.  A fair option, it is what it is.


----------



## timesharedollars (Sep 22, 2011)

14 months is with Presidential Reserve home resorts, so that is limited, I know Glacier Canyon is in the pool


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 22, 2011)

timesharedollars said:


> ..... A fair option.....


....  for who? 

Still prudent to shop it.....  VIP's looking to sell off their points, discounts, upgrades and GC's can do better.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 22, 2011)

I found out about them through my friend who purchased her Wyndham points packaged from them. They treated her nicely during the transaction and everything went smoothly.

They offered her this option and I told her not to take it. I just wanted to know if anyone else was aware of this 'program'. I'm already VIP gold and have no need to pay for services offering something I don't think is all that impressive.


----------



## kaio (Sep 23, 2011)

I've gotten in touch with a Rep from this company.  You guys have it down, he manages others VIP accounts and reimburses $ per thousand points he uses.  His Business Strategy is legit; however, I don't know what type of insurance if any he offers for reservations as he does not pay MFs himself on these accounts, just manipulates the available points; if an owner were to go delinquent (for an account he manages), all future reservations may be subject to cancellation, I don't know what sort of contract he has with owners that could prevent this from occuring but I would imagine there are many loop holes for problems when managing others accounts. Either way, good to have contacts with rental brokers for all the excess inventory I deal with, weeks or points.  But I would never allow someone else to obtain login information for my accounts though.  Too much room for error when having many contracts, on their part or wyndhams....


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 23, 2011)

kaio said:


> Either way, good to have contacts with rental brokers for all the excess inventory I deal with, weeks or points.  *Very much agree with this! VIP's with extra points need to be aware these contacts exist and are viable options to dispose of excess points. *





kaio said:


> But I would never allow someone else to obtain login information for my accounts though.  Too much room for error when having many contracts, on their part or wyndhams....*SO TRUE! This kind of trust relationship can be tenuous at best. Caution is well advised!  The liability for both parties is substantial.  It can be done but I wouldn't do it unless there was a solid historical relationship already in place.*


The thing that's most disturbing to me is that the language ALLUDES to the possibility that a non-VIP can get the same discounts / upgrades using their OWN points.  Which is not valid.  Sure, the renter can get the advantage of the VIP benefits if they RENT from this service but they can't take their OWN POINTS and apply the benefits.  It's an illusion and the language is inappropriately written.


----------

